# nfaa field nationals



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

$$$$$$$$$

Too much money.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

oh thats what i was kinda figuring its a long trip from NY to here so are you going to colorado


----------



## bigbuck (Jan 26, 2003)

*Nationals*

Sambow,
Made it out to Darrington. She got to mix it up with the big girls for the first time in the Adult Freestyle women division. She took 2nd place and had them sweating !
Great job Sambow!


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

yeah i saw her i heard that she was shooting awesome but i didnt get to meet her


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

Yup I was there.....it was such an amazing shoot! I didn't really know what to expect with shooting with the adult women, but I had such a great time! All the women I shot with were great and made the week fun! It was a close battle till the end, but I just had an off day on friday on those lil animals :sad: Now I can't wait until the next national shoot :wink:


----------



## singingarcher (Jun 27, 2006)

sambow said:


> Yup I was there.....it was such an amazing shoot! I didn't really know what to expect with shooting with the adult women, but I had such a great time! All the women I shot with were great and made the week fun! It was a close battle till the end, but I just had an off day on friday on those lil animals :sad: Now I can't wait until the next national shoot :wink:


But what she really means is that she wishes that i was there with my vanilla!!! :wink: lol jk I can't wait either.....indoor???....it'll be u and me again!!! We'll shoot together cuz i'll be 18!!! woah thats weird to think about!!!! lol


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

singingarcher said:


> But what she really means is that she wishes that i was there with my vanilla!!! :wink: lol jk I can't wait either.....indoor???....it'll be u and me again!!! We'll shoot together cuz i'll be 18!!! woah thats weird to think about!!!! lol


Yay I wont be the only young adult that moves up!!! lol! what indoor shoots are you gonna be at this year???


----------



## singingarcher (Jun 27, 2006)

sambow said:


> Yay I wont be the only young adult that moves up!!! lol! what indoor shoots are you gonna be at this year???


well as far as i know indoor and vegas!!!!! wah!!! Im freakin excited about vegas!!!!! I don't know about any of the others....don't have that much $$$ lol, but we'll see what happens!!! lol how about you??


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I'll be at lancaster, vegas, louisville, and prolly wherever the pittsburgh shoot is this year! I can't wait....I think I'm gonna get my indoor stuff set up in like september...instead of like early december like i normally do lol!


----------

